# how do I fix this?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Wrong color to be a leaking lower unit.
What you see is leftover unburnt fuel/oil mixed with burnt fuel/oil (carbon).
Caused by an old tech 2 stroke running at low rpms ( like when rinsing the outboard)


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

What he said!!!!

Check your plugs....


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Its more than likely what Brett said, but... it very well could be a bad propshaft seal and that" could be" just some jet black gear oil. Yamahas arent known for being as in efficient with wasting fuel/oil mix as mercs and omc's


----------



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

thanks guys, now that I think about it You hit the nail right on the head, I was trimmed up pretty high (1' of water) at idle speed most of the day. I made several location changes through out the day but only a few hundred yards at a time at idle speed and idled backs to the dock with the motor tilted up pretty high for about 2 miles. I'll do a lower unit gear oil change any way its probably due for one and change out the plug... thanks a lot guys!


----------

